# IBS-C and Pregnancy



## 23615 (Oct 7, 2006)

Okay ! I have a question that maybe one of you that has experienced this can help!I have had one successful pregnancy BEFORE being diagnosed with IBS-C ! And since being diagnosed have had 2 b miscarriages ! I have read alot and I am seeing some corelation of misscarriages and IBS-C ! Does anyone know if this makes you more at risk for miscarriages ?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I had constipation problems all during my pregnancies. I don't think there is a direct connection between ibs-c and miscarriages, although while I was pregnant I did try not to push too hard during a bowel movement. Still, I don't think that c is a cause for miscarriage. Ask your doc is there something safe that you can rely on for constipation during pregancy. I think that most fiber supplements are ok, they work for some people and are usually natural, it may take a while to find what works. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## 23615 (Oct 7, 2006)

I was told that it's not the constipation that causes problems but the actual contracting of my stomach muscles. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Where were you told this?I can't imagine how contracting stomach muscles would contribute to miscarriage.Most miscarriages happen in the first trimester. And during the riskiest time, the uterus is still deep in your pelvis...far from the stomach. Constipation is a very common symptom for pregnant women...not IBS-C sufferers, but the general pregnant population. Miscarriages are also not uncommon, unfortunately. I think it's something like 25% of pregnancies that end in miscarraige, some before the woman even knows they are pregnant. And in most cases something didn't go right during conception or implantation and the pregnancy was not going to be viable no matter what. A lot of women will try to find a reason for losing their pregnancy, thinking I did this, this happened, etc, but really in most cases it was going to happen or it wasn't.I'm a D-type, about halfway through my first pregnancy. I've done a LOT of research in the past several months and also read a lot of women's experiences on other forums. I know that my lack of constipation is odd! But I do get painful intestinal spasms/cramps sometimes with D attacks... and those are pretty unpleasant for me, but don't affect the uterus. Our bodies do a lot to pretect that little being inside there.


----------



## 23615 (Oct 7, 2006)

I was told that my IBS symptoms may have played a part in my losing both of the babies but of course that is not the whole reason that I lost them, I know.I guess I am looking for hope in knowing that I will still one day be able to have more children even though I have IBS.Thank you all so much for your help and input.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Ashley,I had never heard of any correllation until very recently. During a routine ultrasound my uterus was contracting (painlessly), and the tech mentioned intestinal and bladder spasms could sometimes trigger that. I'm D-type and my intestines weren't causing me problems that I was aware of, but I've definitely had intestinal cramps during this pregnancy! I got the impression that this uterine cramping was nothing to worry about by itself, but if there were other factors maybe the dr would talk about things more then. But it alone wasn't a problem. Honestly I would sit down and have an honest talk with your doctor, if you haven't already. He or she is the best person to tell you if there could be a link. I have a feeling that the miscarriages were going to happen regardless of your IBS-C, but certainly if there is anything that contributed to the losses that could be avoided in the future you will want to know that.Best wishes with everything!


----------

